# tentatitively looking for games or players



## A Crazy Fool (May 28, 2005)

if there are any games within a 20-25 minute drive of needham MA please emaial me at ideally on a saturday going no later than ten. also if there are any floatin players within the area i'd like to know.
samwildman@comcast.net


----------



## Elodan (May 29, 2005)

We play in Canton/Stoughton which is about a 20 - 25 minute drive from Needham.  Unfortunately, we play on Friday nights.  Check out the link in my sig for details.


----------

